# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  H Rahal, MD / 5300 Grafts

## Rahal Hair Transplant

This patient had just over 5300 grafts.

----------


## bigmac

Hi Dr Rahal.
Very nice result.
Can i ask did you cover his whole head or leave the crown area.Any top down shots of the patient.
Thanks bm.

----------


## SpencerKobren

Excellent work Dr. Rahal! This guy looks great! Can you tell us how many months after the procedure the after photos were taken?

Thanks!

----------


## Rahal Hair Transplant

the crown was left alone for a future session. he was orginally scheduled for 4000 grafts (for the front and top), but we managed to harvest 5300 grafts from a high  donor density. 

the procedure was done in Nov 2007 and those pictures were taken at 9 months post op. he is coming in next week for one year photos. i will update the photo album then with more photo angles.

----------


## SpencerKobren

That's outstanding, especially for only 9 months post op.
Thanks for the reply Dr. Rahal.

----------


## Jkel

Yes that is very impressive for only 9 months out. From what I read it can take up to 14 or 15 months to see the entire result. Is this correct?

It's nice to see that doctors are taking time to answer questions for us. Thanks you Dr. Rahal.

----------


## TeeJay73

Dr. Rahal -- thanks for sharing these with us.  I was curious, do you have any sense as to what his graft survival rate was in this patient?  Also, was this a FUE surgery, or strip method?  And lastly, do you have any sense as to how many grafts are available to be transplanted on this patient?  5300 grafts is definitely a megasession, and, if the crown was left alone for a future session, I was just curious, how many more grafts can be harvested?  I'm almost 10 months post-op from a 1600 grafts procedure, so these types of questions always pop in my head. :-)  

This guy looks incredible and must be smiling all day long!

TeeJay

----------


## Rahal Hair Transplant

this was achieved with strip surgery not fue.  

exact survival %age is difficult to say without actual count. i will guess it is over 95-99% range based on how it looks in person. 

his donor density is very high and i am comfortable to say we can get at least another 5000-6000 grafts from his donor in future surgeries.

----------


## willworkforhair

Impressed is an understatement, that is some beautiful work, it's inspiring to know that results like this from a hair transplant are possible. Look forward to seeing the one year photos when the guy returns next week. thanks for sharing those pics.

----------


## bigmac

Looking forward to seeing his updates.
It was nice meeting you in Montreal Dr Rahal.

----------


## Spex

Outstanding Doc :Big Grin:

----------


## Janna

Only a tech would ask, how long does a session size of 5300 grafts take your staff to complete?  

I'm impressed by your work - thanks for posting the example.

----------


## thejack

SHHHH*TT thats good

----------

